# Jewel orchid ID



## Bearo (Oct 21, 2011)

I bought this jewel orchid with no tag thinking it was a Macodes petola that might have been kept under low light or something. Now I'm not so sure.
Does anyone have a clue?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It's not Macodes, but rather it is a Anoectochilus. Give that you're in Sweden I'd guess it is _A. formosanus_. It's actually a different collection that we have here in the states, as ours has stronger markings. I actually really like the version you have, which looks like someone tried to erase some of the markings


----------



## Bearo (Oct 21, 2011)

That could def. be it, thank you 
I would like to have more markings but this is ok to. I really like the flowers! looks like scorpions.
It's weird that all these juwel orchids look so similar but still belong to different genus. One would think they are closely related.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

But when you see the flowers!! I've added a photo of Macodes petola flower below. It' does not have the long skirt that the Anoectochilus do. It's much smaller in size as well compared to my Anoectochilus flowers, and it has less of them.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

wow gorgeous  i just love jewels, currently have A. formosanus and 3 ludisia forms but want more


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

See that's how it starts... they sneak up on you. You think ok, you're kinda velvety and cute, I'll get you, and then they get you addicted to their subtle patterns and easy growth! And then the flowers! Small but man, the Anoectochilus especially have some very complex insect mimicking going on!

Hornet - I'm actually jealous of you being in Australia. I've been tossing around getting all the permitting needed to get an order from Burleigh Park Orchids.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah those Aussies have some good stuff... 



Jake


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I know right? 

Just another reason for me to move there. Aswesome lizards, great rainforest, wonderful barrier reef, and the frogs are just crazy! I really should have done grad school there like I was planning...


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Ian is great, just recently got the "type form" ludisia and alba form off him. In spring will probably get some macodes, dossinia and anoectochilus flasks off him


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Soooooooo jealouuuuuuus ;_; hah, then again I don't really have the room... my gesneriads kinda took over for the spring. My little jewels are all just kind huddled in a corner doing their thing, most are done blooming for the year.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

any chance of pics of your jewel collection?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It's been neglected due to my concentration on gesneriad projects, but here are a few. I need to collect more species and their varieties... I like the two hybrids I have, but I'm a species lover at heart 

From left to right: _Anoectochilus chapaensis_ blooms, _Macodes petola_ (the red stalk was actually the flower stalk that had the flower I showed before, this rosette had already finished flowering), _Anoectochilus roxburghii_ 'India', [_Macodes sanderiana_ x _Ludisia discolor_ 'Alba'] 'White Veins' (there is also a yellow veined version from this cross), and flowers from _Ludisia discolor_ x _Anoectochilus formosanus_ - a hybrid larger than both, this had the high flower count of Ludisia and was about 2 feet tall (The spike alone was 18") - the flower shows the interesting intermediate traits. This shows some of the buttery yellow coloration they have when they just open, which fades over the life of the flower to the clean white typical of L. discolor flowers. The fringe on the sides of the labellum (A. f) are just a ruffle here, but the upper petal/sepals are greatly enlarged thanks to the L. d, which makes the flower overall seem larger than Anoectochilus flowers.

I don't actually have pics handy of the others. I got a new clone of _L. discolor_ 'nigrescens' that has a crisp white stripe that I hope will stay. The clone I had in the past tended to be a little more brown in color and the stripe often broke, looking like it had been partially erased or faded.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Here are the new ludisia's from Ian. Leaves are a little damaged but once growth resumes they should look great


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

See, those were the nice crisp lines down the center I was looking for! Haha. Watch that Alba... it's the fastest and most aggressive jewel orchid I've ever worked with. It may smother the other in that pot! Well, in time at least.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I always thought the alba was slower growing, has been easy to grow though, i did have a flask of them but forgot about them for a bit and they all dried out


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Maybe you have a slower growing clone  . If that ends up being true, I want it  Alba used in crosses makes little monsters LOL. The L. d x A. f has ended up being this MASSIVE plant and I'm just happy that was the dawsoniana form... if it was alba it may have taken over. The alba cross I posted was a cross between one of the slowest grows (sanderiana) and one of the fastest, but that was still an aggressive growing (large leaved) hybrid. It dried out and I lost most of it but it's coming back, which is why the leaf in the pic is so "small".


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I've got some little jewel orchid from another frogger, and I think they're growing on me, haha. The patterns in the leaves remind me of tron suits...


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Unfortunately, Dowery Orchids has closed. But I still keep this page bookmarked for drooling purposes:

Jewel


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Sadly a large number of greenhouses have been closing over the last 5 years... including the orchid nurseries with the largest collections of jewel orchids


----------

